# Anybody Catfishin?



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Thinking about going tomorrow, live in NN. Anyone got any advice, or know of anywhere that may produce? Never really been catfishing before, so any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks

-tory


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Check out the Rt 5 bridge in Williamsburg if you feel like driving up that way. Most of my catfishing knowledge is from up in that area, so I can't really help you in Newport News.

If we gang up on Ben to get his boat out, I can get you boys out on some bigguns.  I'll even refrain from wearing the crazy Devo outfit.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Check out the Rt 5 bridge in Williamsburg if you feel like driving up that way. Most of my catfishing knowledge is from up in that area, so I can't really help you in Newport News.
> 
> If we gang up on Ben to get his boat out, I can get you boys out on some bigguns.  I'll even refrain from wearing the crazy Devo outfit.


Dude, that's hilarious. It' looks like you whipped it, whipped it good!!! 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Dude, that's hilarious. It' looks like you whipped it, whipped it good!!!
> 
> Skunk


"Crack that whip".............


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

peek a boo.....thats a big azz catfish!









I agree! we need a boatride, some homebrew and catfish. Ben.......Ben......BEN....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm gonna have to help him get the carbs cleaned up, but that shouldn't be too bad. Hopefully they aren't varnished up and nasty and in need of a complete rebuild. Right now is prime time for big cats.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Rt 5 should be good you can catch'em off the pier up there


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Well, the honey-do list got too long this week, but next thursday.......maybe i'll give them a try!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I'll do it as long as he wears the Devo outfit. lol I think I almost had an asmtha attack from laughing at that! Terry, let me know when you might be available to help me check those carbs out, that would be a big, big help. I'll be outta town this weekend with the girl. (may take a tour/tasting at Starr Hill Brewery while I'm out!) But other than that I think I'm free. 

Ben


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been eatin' cats for dinner the last few days. 

I know there's some big one around - 20lb-30lb range.

But I've been catchin' the 4lb-5lb eatin' size.

Yum.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> I'll do it as long as he wears the Devo outfit. lol I think I almost had an asmtha attack from laughing at that!


If it's cold enough, you bet I'll wear it. It was about 40 degrees that day with15-25 mph winds. COLD! 

Let me know when you're back in town. I'm off Fri-Sunday, just need a little lead time to get out.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I've been eatin' cats for dinner the last few days.
> 
> I know there's some big one around - 20lb-30lb range.
> 
> ...


Dude, you make that post on a thread where Terry has a picture of a fish that weighs more than you?

WTG and you are a gobbstopper....:beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Dude, you make that post on a thread where Terry has a picture of a fish that weighs more than you?
> 
> WTG and you are a gobbstopper....:beer:


I know you haven't caught a fish in two months or more. 

Don't be jealous.

Don't be mad.

You can always go to Food Lion if you want to remember what a fish tastes like.

Or drive to my house for dinner.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Check out the Rt 5 bridge in Williamsburg if you feel like driving up that way. Most of my catfishing knowledge is from up in that area, so I can't really help you in Newport News.
> 
> If we gang up on Ben to get his boat out, I can get you boys out on some bigguns.  I'll even refrain from wearing the crazy Devo outfit.
> 
> ...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't mess with Big Bird...he's got crazy friends...


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff, where are you fishing? Does the lake at chics produce catfish?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

He's probably fishing the creeks around Back Bay.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

What do you use for bait? I'm out of Mullet and blue...thanks to mr.doggie at the clt.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

basstardo said:


> He's probably fishing the creeks around Back Bay.


Back Bay.

Look for deep holes.

I have one, but it's on private property. Sorry, I don't want to lose it.

You can always get them at the Hells Point bridge. Lots of yellow perch around there, too.

Watch out for them bowfin, them f***ers got teeth.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Speaking of Big Bird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2CmRznyNQ

"Tell me how to get to Seasamia streeeeeet"

"The letter of the day is *uck you!"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Speaking of Big Bird
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2CmRznyNQ
> 
> ...


And they let you have kids? 

Course in my case, that's the pot callin' the kettle black.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I know you haven't caught a fish in two months or more.
> 
> Don't be jealous.
> 
> ...


That's low and ya know it...

I got striper in the freezer, ya remember what that is???


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

vaboy - the average sized fish, 3-10 lbs, will bite any kind of cut bait. Some frozen menhaden from a bait store would work fine. They are not picky once you find them. Don't know any spots around your neighborhood, but we could always catch all we wanted in the Mataponi and creeks off the upper Rappahannock.


----------

